# Lyft - Only 2017 and newer vehicles in Florida



## Xmike (Jul 16, 2019)

Received an alert and email today. Lol driving a new car for gyrft makes no financial sense.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Active thread in the Lyft forum.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-essentially-not-letting-new-drivers-join-florida-market.340117/


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Saturated market, Lyft is correcting it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Saturated market, Lyft is correcting it.


Exactly


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Saturated market, Lyft is correcting it.


Without screwing current drivers I might add.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Without screwing current drivers I might add.


Don't worry, they'll figure out something. :whistling:


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

In some states, there is an actual age limit on vehicles. In Georgia for Hartsfield Jackson the vehicles cannot be older than 5 years. If they are, cops find you the vehicle is impounded.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> In some states, there is an actual age limit on vehicles. In Georgia for Hartsfield Jackson the vehicles cannot be older than 5 years. *If they are, cops find you the vehicle is impounded.*


Seriously???  Damn... Got any details on that? Sounds a bit over the top.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> In some states, there is an actual age limit on vehicles. In Georgia for Hartsfield Jackson the vehicles cannot be older than 5 years. If they are, cops find you the vehicle is impounded.


Dam, they come find you and impound your car? This is in the US? Holy crap, talk about un-American. What's next, you can only buy new cars, no more used car lots? Time to move when LE comes looking for you because your car is older than 5 years. Or maybe vote differently?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Saturated market, Lyft is correcting it.


Wrong IMHO. Saturation is to their benefit. They don't GAF plain and simple.

The new car image is more marketable, and can generate more revenue, than an ex-taxi 2007 Toyota Prius Uber with 200K miles on it.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Seriously???  Damn... Got any details on that? Sounds a bit over the top.


The Uber/Lyft vehicles being considered taxi's fall Uber the same regulation as regular taxis.


----------

